

Ask HN: Anybody here do the Apple MFI Program? - spikefromspace

I have an idea for a hardware accessory for iPhones. I was reading into the Apple MFi program and see that I need some initial investment even just to understand what the NDA/royalty agreement is. Apple requires a legal entity name for which I  need to register a business license and they require to buy a credit review for which they don't specify the price. So, I am just wondering if anybody else on here has already done this and can offer some tips or suggestions.
======
virgil_disgr4ce
A friend of mine tried to do this a few years ago (so I'm not sure how much
has changed). It didn't work. She set up a company, had prototypes, proofs of
concept, did the paperwork. They were not even REMOTELY interested, as it
seemed like they only gave a shit about Nike. Again, not sure how much has
changed; I would hope it's somewhat easier now...

~~~
spikefromspace
yep, exactly my concern. Well, maybe somebody on here has a more recent
experience on share.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
I was able to get in to the program; it wasn't too difficult (this is a couple
years ago now), though it seems things have changed (credit review was not
required at the time). That being said, if there is any way for you to make
your accessory work via WiFi or Bluetooth Low Energy I'd go that route.

~~~
spikefromspace
I am considering Bluetooth Low Energy as an alternative; although, WiFi
definitely won't work. Anyways, if it wasn't too bad, I may just give it a try
and see how it goes.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
To clarify: it wasn't too bad to get in; the program itself was a huge bag of
hurt.

Really, if you can make it work, I highly recommend using Bluetooth Low Energy
instead.

------
israelyc
Find small (3-4 people) companies that made MFI products, find their designers
etc. and reach out. You'll make connections and you'll learn.

I found this company in a 1 second google search <http://www.naxa.com/> find
more and reach out..

~~~
spikefromspace
Thanks for the suggestion. I was also thinking there may be contract
manufacturers who already have their MFi certification, but since Apple does
not reveal the specs, it is hard to tell whether my idea is feasible or not or
whether it uses the full potential of the platform.

